# Bearded Reedling



## littleowl (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice, unusual bird!


----------



## littleowl (Aug 7, 2013)

There is one similar to this. It is bigger as the same markings and is called a bearded Tit.


----------

